# Developer in Polemi



## sarahjwil (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi there me and my husband are looking to relocate to Cyprus very soon and yesterday we was shown some land in Polemi with the possibility of building our own house. Couple of questions to you guys who havev already been brave to make rhe move. What is Polemi like to live? We are mid 40s. The land was off a dirt track opposite the olive tavern. Apparently there is a Scottish guy at the top, then a huge house being built just below then finally down that bit further was a house that an electrician lives in, the plot of land was next to his plot. My other question is the developer is oni & Co just wondered if anyone had experiences with andreis? Would love to hear all good and bad reviews please, cos it's quite scary. Thank you Sarah


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

sarahjwil said:


> Hi there me and my husband are looking to relocate to Cyprus very soon and yesterday we was shown some land in Polemi with the possibility of building our own house. Couple of questions to you guys who havev already been brave to make rhe move. What is Polemi like to live? We are mid 40s. The land was off a dirt track opposite the olive tavern. Apparently there is a Scottish guy at the top, then a huge house being built just below then finally down that bit further was a house that an electrician lives in, the plot of land was next to his plot. My other question is the developer is oni & Co just wondered if anyone had experiences with andreis? Would love to hear all good and bad reviews please, cos it's quite scary. Thank you Sarah


Frankly I would be reluctant to build at all these days. Thousands of resales available to very good prices. And hundreds of stressed homeowners in the claws of developers


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

sarahjwil said:


> My other question is the developer is oni & Co just wondered if anyone had experiences with andreis? Would love to hear all good and bad reviews please, cos it's quite scary. Thank you Sarah



Sarah I have sent you a pm.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I have moved this from introductions and given you a new thread Sarah.


----------



## sarahjwil (Jan 27, 2016)

Thankyou everyone. Can't reply personally because I haven't logged enough threads


----------



## sarahjwil (Jan 27, 2016)

With resales companies are saying that the foundations are not valid anymore. Should we be worried about that. Wouldn't want to buy a resale have a small earthquake and the house fall down.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I don't know who is telling you this. Any property built after 1990 is built to stringent earthquake regulations.

It would take a very strong earthquake for most modern houses in Cyprus to collapse.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Sorry to take so long but I asked about your developer with a couple of friends in Polemi. One had heard of them but knew nothing about them, the other had not heard of them.

You might check if they are a proper development company or somebody who is selling their land as a developer, there's been a lot of that in the past the problem being that they have no decent building expertise.

The other thing to check out is the land you are looking at which I assume is on the opposite side from The Olive Tree taverna and a bit further out of town. This strip runs up to the cemetery and part of it is notorious for flooding. You would need to ensure effective drainage if you build there.

From a personal perspective I think anyone who wants to undertake the stress, aggravation and bureaucratic pain of building a house here is crazy. However there are crazy people and if I were one of them the only type of construction I would consider is a timber framed house where you can have properly integrated insulation. One of our friends in Polemi did that and their house is far superior in winter than the standard concrete shell construction.

Other than that Polemi is OK. It has about 200 ex-pats, I am told, 2 supermarkets, 2 banks, 3 coffee shops, 1 charity shop, 1 barber shop, 1 betting shop, an insurance agent, a fertilizer and animal feed shop, 2 tavernas, 2 wineries, 1 concentration camp, a nursing home, several empty shops and a GP surgery on Fridays. They hold a couple of festivals each year in addition to the religious ones as well as occasional markets and it is conveniently placed for access to all other areas. It is a known place for peculiar weather at times leading to frozen/burst water heating panels and fog.

Pete


----------



## MrSpadge (Jun 7, 2015)

The nonchalant insertion of "concentration camp" had me in stitches. 



(it is there though)


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

PeteandSylv said:


> Sorry to take so long but I asked about your developer with a couple of friends in Polemi. One had heard of them but knew nothing about them, the other had not heard of them.
> You might check if they are a proper development company or somebody who is selling their land as a developer, there's been a lot of that in the past the problem being that they have no decent building expertise.
> 
> 
> Pete


Pete I can personally vouch for Andreas of Oni and Co. 
He is a really good guy and has helped us many times when we have needed advice with nothing to gain for himself. His builds are better than many other local developers.
If you drive through Poleimi from your side you will see a fairly new house on the right about halfway through the village. Andreas built that. 
Originally I replied to the Op via Pm but I think I need to make it clear that in my opinion and going from personal experience with Andreas he is totally professional and one hundred percent honest. 

Veronica


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Incidently Andreas builds steel frame for those who want a well insulated house as well as the traditional builds which the locals prefer.
He has rectified faults with many steel framed properties built by a certain company who have since gone to the dogs.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

MrSpadge said:


> The nonchalant insertion of "concentration camp" had me in stitches.


...especially when sandwiched in between wineries and nursing homes!


----------



## sarahjwil (Jan 27, 2016)

Thanks for the thorough coverage of Polemi. Brought a smile to my face. I'll check out the cemetery problems. We seen the concentration camp and just read up about it too. Shocking. Thankfully those days are long gone. Thought the area was beautiful. Seen andreas' work which is outstanding and genuine. Hubby a electrician/builder and andreas already knows he will be watching him every step of the way. Thanks again x


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

MrSpadge said:


> The nonchalant insertion of "concentration camp" had me in stitches.


Same here


----------

